# Good Habits



## Michael. (Aug 27, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## oakapple (Sep 7, 2014)

True, I suppose. What good habits did you have in mind though?


----------



## Ina (Sep 7, 2014)

Politeness, kindness, good cheer, and loving others helps. :wave:


----------



## oakapple (Sep 8, 2014)

Did you hear about Brother Simon? he was thrown out of St. Anselms monastory because of his dirty habits.
[apologies for this very old joke!]


----------



## oakapple (Sep 8, 2014)

3 good habits; punctuality, cleanliness,calmness.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 8, 2014)

Sure wish society felt this way, but (unfortunately).........it just isn't going to happen! 



Ina said:


> Politeness, kindness, good cheer, and loving others helps. :wave:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 8, 2014)

I've heard that if you do something for 31 days, it becomes a habit.  I tried it with flossing, and it worked.  It seems your brain looks forward to the activity and won't let you skip it.   I think bad habits are formed over a shorter time span.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 8, 2014)

Wife and I have "good habits". They are called......drinking Bud Light, having a good margarita, watching NFL, playing slot machines. Oh, and eating good food! Well, that is burgers, fries, hot dogs, pizza, spaghetti........among just a few "good habit" foods.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 8, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wife and I have "good habits". They are called......drinking Bud Light, having a good margarita, watching NFL, playing slot machines. Oh, and eating good food! Well, that is burgers, fries, hot dogs, pizza, spaghetti........among just a few "good habit" foods.



Yeah...Buds, margaritas, NFL, slots, burgers, fries, hot dogs, pizza and spaghetti...for 31 days!  That should do it!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 8, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Wife and I have "good habits". They are called......drinking Bud Light, having a good margarita, watching NFL, playing slot machines. Oh, and eating good food! Well, that is burgers, fries, hot dogs, pizza, spaghetti........among just a few "good habit" foods.



Oh, my. With those "good" habits for 31 days, I'd be pushing up daisies!


----------



## Michael. (Sep 9, 2014)

Most of us will probably agree that this list of food items will come under the heading 'Bad Habits'





Yet many people exist on this type of foodstuff.
.​


----------



## oakapple (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes Michael some people do! That's why so many people are now overweight.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 9, 2014)

These food items should be viewed as a treat, not everyday stuff.


----------

